# wollte ich auch grad fragen....



## g-zus (22. Mai 2001)

yo Leute!
Würde mich auch interressiren, weil ich grad von nem' super Designer ein geiles Skin gesehn hab', und wollte auch mal paar machen, die dann den Style von meinen Pics tragen....

Also, braucht man da ein Sonderprogg, oder geht ds mit Photoshop (glaube doch, oder?!?!?).
Oder beides?!?

Bidde mal aufklären....


----------



## GoLLuM (31. August 2001)

ein skin fuer was denn? naja aber ich glaube die antwort werden dir schon andere gegeben haben: mit PS geht FAST alles, aber nur fast! !


----------

